# Arrancador suave para motor monofasico 220v



## cronsote (Jul 27, 2011)

hola a todoss!!

Agradecer de antemano su ayuda, el asunto es el siguiente: Tengo un motor de 1/2 hp de un ventilador industrial monofasico 220v y su amp es de 6.5 amp , el cual quiero arrancar con un arrancador suave 3rw30 16-1cb siemens , pero este es trifasico y no se si pueda arrancar un motor monofasico alguien me puediera ayudar con un arrancador suave monofasico  lo que necesito es arrancar suavemente  con una rampa  desde baja velocidad hasta la velocidad mas alta, que puedo hacer en este caso aparte de un arrancador  .
se lo agradeceria si alguien me puede ilustrar.


----------

